

Ask HN: Why is down voting disabled on some submissions? - jug6ernaut

As title says, down voting is disabled on some submissions. For example the recent SpaceX Thread [1].<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8071070
======
sp332
If the comment is over 1 day old, you can't downvote it anymore. See, you can
still downvote this comment on that thread because it's only 18 hours old.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8081863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8081863)

~~~
jug6ernaut
Ahh thank you, this makes perfect sense.

------
timtamboy63
You can downvote? Does it come with higher karma?

~~~
DanBC
There are downvotes and flags. People with at least 750(?) karma can downvote
comments, so long as they are less than 24 hours old. No one can down vote
submissions.

If a submission does not belong on HN you can flag it. Be cautious with
flagging because you can (apparently) lose flagging privlidges. (I think I
flag too many submissions and I have cut back on that. I think I flag comments
carefully).

You can flag individual comments by clicking the [link] link which should then
provide an option to flag.

There have been some discussions and guidance about the difference between
downvoting and flagging but I can't find them at the moment. (But if you do
get downvoted it's nice to remember that some people use it to express
disagreement).

~~~
logn
I can confirm personally that you can lose flagging privileges :)

My advice is not to flag off-topic posts and just stick to flagging spam or
obscene content.

------
kordless
A better title would be "Why is down voting _on comments_ disabled on some
submissions?"

~~~
jug6ernaut
I said submissions because it seemed to apply to the whole post. Another
comment has indicated it is because of the posts age, which makes sense for my
example.

